# WTS 2012 Hobie PA 14 (dune)



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

I have a great deal on a Pro Angler if anyone is interested. PM me for details and pics! Tight lines gents!!!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

cliphord said:


> I have a great deal on a Pro Angler if anyone is interested. PM me for details and pics! Tight lines gents!!!


Wut u tryin to get? Also any trades


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

PM sent but per rules you have to post a price, FYI.


----------

